# Anyone With A Retail Socket 775 Fan---help!!!!!!!



## Powergeek*_* (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, I just purchased a lot of Socket 775 CPU fans that were pulled from core 2 duo retail boxes.  I am trying to figure out what different types of fans are included with INTEL retail box CPU's.  

ANY ONE WITH A STOCK INTEL 775 FAN, PLEASE POST THE NUMBERS PRINTED ON TOP OF YOUR FAN AND YOUR CPU TYPE (Example: E6600)

THANKS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mep916 (Feb 2, 2008)

Is that what you were looking for? That came with my Q6600 (B3 Stepping).


----------



## SirKenin (Feb 2, 2008)

I have boxes full of them.. literally.  Probably 150 S775 fans off of C2Ds and Pentium Ds.  Need one/some?    $10


----------



## Powergeek*_* (Feb 2, 2008)

Ya thanks mep916, now I need the numbers off some fans from C2D cpu's

As for you sirKenin, Unless you can give me a better price than $1.10 each I dont think I need any more, Just got 100 for $110, thats including shipping.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Feb 3, 2008)

D60188-001
N 6804D N1
F09A-128152
01 AC2H3 (CX)
DC12V 0. 20A
NIDEC CORP

Core 2 Duo E4400 2.0 Ghz


I hope you realise i went to a lot of trouble to give you that 

Enjoy.


----------



## Powergeek*_* (Feb 5, 2008)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks guys for your help, I still can't wrap my head around this, I still need more model numbers w/cpu it came with, if possible.

Thanks again


----------



## PabloTeK (Feb 5, 2008)

D60188-001
2607 1990
FHP-7543 REV-A
12VDC 0.60A
Fujikura

E6300


----------



## Powergeek*_* (Feb 8, 2008)

Still, none of those match the numbers on the fans I just got.
This is just a BUMP in the road.


----------



## taylormsj (Feb 8, 2008)

D95263-001
DP731B10
DTC-AAR01
12VDC 0.60 A
Delta


----------

